# Haftungsausschluss akzeptieren?



## Gebs (17 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Zusammen.

Ich quäle mich schon den ganzen Abend damit herum und brauche jetzt einen Rat, wie
ich damit umgehen soll. 
Zu den Fakten:
Ein Kunde hat eine grundlegende hardwareseitige Sicherheitseinrichtung überbrückt! 
Sie verlassen sich auf die softwareseitige Verriegelung.
Wenn nun dieser (wenn auch sehr unwahrscheinliche) Fall eintreten sollte, bekommen die
Bediener bzw. andere Mitarbeiter nicht mal eine Warnung. Sie würden dann entweder
qualvoll ersticken oder hätten schwere Lungenschäden.
Ich habe daraufhin die Anlage ausser Betrieb genommen. Der Kunde ist natürlich
stocksauer, weil er nicht mehr produzieren kann. 
Der Kunde hat mir für diesen Fall einen Haftungsausschluss angeboten. (Bekomme ich morgen schriftlich.)
Abgesehen davon, ob dieser Haftungsausschluss im Fall der Fälle rechtlich greift, 
würdet Ihr die Anlage wieder einschalten?
Wenn dieser Fall eintreten sollte, würde ich mir deshalb Vorwürfe machen!

Danke für Eure Antworten!

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (17 Dezember 2010)

Interessante Frage.

Nur, willst Du Dich wirklich auf die Antworten von uns juristischen Laien verlassen?

Ein Dozent hat mal in einem Kurs über Recht gesagt: Überlegen Sie sich wie würden Sie entscheiden, drehen sie es um 180° dann wissen Sie wie das Gericht entscheiden wird .

Wenn Du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, nimm ein paar Euro in die Hand und lass Dich von einem Anwalt beraten.

Das kommt Dich auf jeden Fall billiger, als wenn Du Dich hinterher mit Schadensersatzforderungen und fahrlässiger Körperverletzung herum ärgern musst.


----------



## maxmax (17 Dezember 2010)

Ich würde mich fragen warum der Kunde diese Überbrückung vorgenommen hat. Zu viele Fehlalarme?


----------



## Gebs (17 Dezember 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Interessante Frage.
> 
> Nur, willst Du Dich wirklich auf die Antworten von uns juristischen Laien verlassen?
> 
> ...



Erstmal Danke für Deine Antwort.
Wir haben bei uns in der Firma nen Anwalt, der sich darum kümmert. 
Deshalb ist die rechtliche Frage nicht mein Problem. 
Ich würde mit halt Vorwürfe machen, wenn den Menschen, die dort 
arbeiten was passieren würde!



maxmax schrieb:


> Ich würde mich fragen warum der Kunde diese Überbrückung vorgenommen hat. Zu viele Fehlalarme?



Thermoelement defekt! => Anlage schaltet ab.

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 Dezember 2010)

Gebs schrieb:


> Thermoelement defekt! => Anlage schaltet ab.


Grundsätzlich würde ich die Ursache beseitigen (lassen). Auf keinen Fall eine Sicherheitseinrichtung überbrücken. Auch mit Rechstanwalt in der Firma. Ob das Gericht später dessen Ansicht teilt ist ja nicht sicher. 
Oder stirbt das Thermoelement dauernd? Dann die wirkliche Ursache suchen und beheben.


----------



## reliability (17 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Gebs,



Gebs schrieb:


> Ich würde mit halt Vorwürfe machen, wenn den Menschen, die dort
> arbeiten was passieren würde!


 
... dies kann ich absolut nachvollziehen.

Mich würde ja schon interessieren was euer Anwalt dazu sagt.

Seid ihr eigentlich der Hersteller der Anlage und nehmt diese gerade in Betrieb? 

Wenn ja: Hast Du dieses Thema schon mal sicherheitstechnisch beleuchtet, um das Gewissen zu beruhigen? 
Welche Normen und Richtlinien sind anzuwenden. Sind in den ensprechenden Normen Anforderungen an die Sicherheit definiert und durch die Ausführung der Anlage auch eingehalten...

Grüße
reliability


----------



## erzteufele (17 Dezember 2010)

klag doch mal dein leid der BG ... immerhin zahlt deine firma ja auch an diese dann können die ab und zu mal was tun 

ich hätte auch die anlage gesperrt!

wenn ihr aber die anlage dem kunden schon übergeben habt und alle richtlinien und prüfungen sind abgenommen (bgva, usw ....) dann steht doch sicherlich in eurem handbuch / bedienungsanleitung das bei änderung an der anlage diese prüfungen erlischen und haftung ausgeschlossen ist oder?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 Dezember 2010)

erzteufele schrieb:


> klag doch mal dein leid der BG ... immerhin zahlt deine firma ja auch an diese dann können die ab und zu mal was tun
> 
> ich hätte auch die anlage gesperrt!
> 
> wenn ihr aber die anlage dem kunden schon übergeben habt und alle richtlinien und prüfungen sind abgenommen (bgva, usw ....) dann steht doch sicherlich in eurem handbuch / bedienungsanleitung das bei änderung an der anlage diese prüfungen erlischen und haftung ausgeschlossen ist oder?



Aber jetzt hat er davon Kenntnis erlangt und die Anlage gesperrt. Was passiert, wenn er die jetzt wieder freigibt?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Dezember 2010)

Hallo



Gebs schrieb:


> Der Kunde hat mir für diesen Fall einen Haftungsausschluss angeboten. (Bekomme ich morgen schriftlich.)



Der hilft Dir im Zweifelsfall nichts, wenn der Kunde dann 
behauptet, er sei hier der totale Laie und Du als Fachmann 
hättest ihm das so empfohlen.



Gebs schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, ob dieser Haftungsausschluss im Fall der Fälle rechtlich greift, würdet Ihr die Anlage wieder einschalten?



Ich würde ihm kurz schriftlich geben, was zu erledigen ist,
bevor die Anlage wieder in Betrieb gehen kann und was
das Risiko ist, falls die Anlage jemand im jetztigen Zustand 
einschaltet.


----------



## Gebs (17 Dezember 2010)

Hallo!

Danke für Eure Antworten!!!

Erstmal das wichtigste: *Die Anlage bleibt gesperrt*, bis die Sicherheitseinrichtung wieder funktioniert.

Wir sind nicht der Anlagenbauer. Wir haben nur die Software und die Visu geliefert. Unser Kunde ist der Anlagenbauer.

Ich habe jetzt mit unserem Anwalt gesprochen, das Ergebnis ist, dass die Anlage gesperrt bleibt, denn:
*Im deutschen Recht gibt es keinen Haftungsausschluss, wenn Leib und Leben dadurch gefährdet sind.*

Der Anlagenbauer und der Kunde haben dann auch eingelenkt und werden erst dann
wieder produzieren, wenn die Sicherheitseinrichtung wieder läuft.

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## winnman (17 Dezember 2010)

Richtig so.

vielleicht kannst du mit Redundanten Tempsensoren, . . . und was da mehr ist.
mit entsprechendem finaziellen Aufwand natürlich die Anlage in einen Zustand bringen, dass nicht bei Ausfall eines Sensors sofort eine Abschaltung erfolgen muss, sondern Zeit zur Instandsetzung entsteht?


----------



## Verpolt (17 Dezember 2010)

winnman schrieb:


> Richtig so.
> 
> vielleicht kannst du mit Redundanten Tempsensoren, . . . und was da mehr ist.
> mit entsprechendem finaziellen Aufwand natürlich die Anlage in einen Zustand bringen, dass nicht bei Ausfall eines Sensors sofort eine Abschaltung erfolgen muss, sondern Zeit zur Instandsetzung entsteht?



Redundanz hin oder her.

Die Ursache zu erforschen wäre am Ende finanziell besser erträglich.
Warum verabschiedet sich der Sensor regelmäßig?


----------



## winnman (17 Dezember 2010)

leider hat TE nicht geschrieben ob mehrmals der selbe Senor die Ursache wahr.
Du hast natürlich recht, wenn es öter der selbe Sensor ist, dann ist das der richtige Weg.

Wenn aber diverse verschiedene Fehler schuld für den Anlagenstillstand sind, dann wäre vielleicht eine Redundanz gewisser Sensoren die eine unmittelbare Abschaltung fordern ein möglicher Weg.


----------



## Gebs (17 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Verpolt und Winman,

es ist nicht so, dass der Sensor ständig defekt ist. 
Der Anlagenbauer hat beim Umverdrahten einen Fehler gemacht und den Sensor geschrottet.
Deshalb schaltet die Sicherheitseinrichtung die Anlage ab. Worauf der Anlagenbauer sie überbrückt hat.

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## winnman (17 Dezember 2010)

Das kanns ja wohl nicht geben.
Genau Richtig deine Entscheidung die Anlage Stillzulegen.


----------



## Verpolt (17 Dezember 2010)

Gebs schrieb:


> Hallo Verpolt und Winman,
> 
> es ist nicht so, dass der Sensor ständig defekt ist.
> Der Anlagenbauer hat beim Umverdrahten einen Fehler gemacht und den Sensor geschrottet.
> ...



Kann denn die Anlage ohne Temperatursensor überhaupt funktionieren?

400°C Ist  / Angezeigt 0°C
200°C Soll 



Anlagen"Bauer"


----------



## Corosop15 (17 Dezember 2010)

Es ist doch vollkommen egal, ob der Sensor immer oder nur sporadisch Fehleraufweist. Bei dem Thema geht es doch nicht um Störungssuche oder Vermeidung von Ausfällen der Anlage.
Tatsache ist doch:
- Der Anlagenbauer hat eine Sicherheitsfunktion gebrückt, Gebs hat davon Kenntnis erhalten und daraufhin die Anlage gesperrt.
Damit ist Gebs auf jeden Fall mit im Boot.
Weiterhin hat er geschrieben:
Selbst wenn er rechtlich aus der Schusslinie wäre, hätte er ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn eine Person zu Schaden kommen würde (wenn er denn die Anlage wieder freigegeben hätte).
Und diese Entscheidung kam ihm *leider* niemand abnehmen, da es eine reine Gewissensentscheidung ist.

Natürlich kennt man den Druck, der vom Produzenten bzw. Anlagenbetrieber ausgeübt wird, um keine Ausfallzeiten zu bekommen.


----------



## Markus Rupp (17 Dezember 2010)

Wir hatten diesen Fall im Expliziten vor kurzem, durch eine überbrückte Gaswarnanlage wurde nicht festgestellt das die Kesselanlagen undicht sind (Gaszufuhr), woraufhin ich die Anlage stillgelegt habe. Der Betreiber war darüber nicht sehr angetan, schrieb mir am nächsten Tag (Schulkomplex war ziemlich kalt) den Haftungsausschluss meiner Firma für Funktion und Betriebssicherheit, diese wurde vom Notar aufgenommen und der Versicherung welche für die Anlage zuständig war (Betriebshaftpflicht) darüber informiert. Nach Rücksprache mit unserem Anwalt akzeptierten wir dies und der Betreiber schaltete die Anlage wieder ein. Inzwischen hat er zwar eingesehen das es Gefährlich war und ließen es von Fachpersonal reparieren, aber dem entsprechenden Hausmeister war das erstmal egal, da der Heizungsbauer sagte: da passiert erst mal nichts wenn man vorsichtig ist (was für ein vollpfosten).

Kurz: Ein Notarischer Haftungsausschluss (kostet ca. 180€) ist rechtsgültig und du aus dem Schneider

*EDIT: Was die moralische Verpflichtung angeht, die angesprochen wurde, ist es so das ich Gebs rechtgebe, aber Geld regiert die Welt, leider!*



Gebs schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen.
> 
> Ich quäle mich schon den ganzen Abend damit herum und brauche jetzt einen Rat, wie
> ich damit umgehen soll.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Dezember 2010)

ich frage mich nur was so ein Haftungsausschuß vor dem Richter wert ist.

Stell dir mal vor du fährst ein Auto und dein Auftraggeber sitzt neben
dir, dann sagt er fahre bitte da über die rote Ampel, ich stelle dir auch 
einen Notariell beglaubigten Haftungsausschuß aus. Jetzt fährst du bei Rot
und es kommt jemand zu schaden. Wer haftet dann...? Ich würde erst-
einmal sagen derjenige der das Auto gefahren hat.

Ganz anders kann es doch auch nicht bei einer Maschine bzw. Anlage sein,
wenn du die trotz Gefahr wieder in den Betrieb setzt bist du dran. Macht 
es der Kunde selber, könnte ich mir sogar vorstellen das du sogar die 
Gewerbeaufsicht unterichten musst.

@Rupp in deinen Fall kann unter umständen der Anwalt sogar zweimal
verdienen, mit der ausstellung des Haftungsausschlusses und später wenn er
dich vor Gericht vertreten muss. Auch Anwälte wollen nur leben.


----------



## maxi (21 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

wollte mich eigentlich nicht mit einmischen,
aber vielleicht ist es euch in der eingefahrenen Situation sehr hilfreich.
Kurz gehalten:

Überlegt doch einmal was denn notwendig ist damit es gut läuft.
1. Unabhängig von Kosten, was ist notwendig.
2. Unabhängig wessen Stunden, wer kann es machen.
3. Unabhängig wessen Haftung, wer kann es erbringen.
4. Wie fehleranfällig ist das Ganze, wenn hoch -> springe wieder zu 1. 
5. Lässt es sich standartisieren? Falls ja, dann Lösungsweg nachhaltig aufzeichnen.

Wenn dann der Weg mal klar ist, kann man sich über die Details wie Kosten, Stunden und Haftung unterhalten.

Hoffe ist euch hilfreich.


----------



## Fritzen (21 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

verantwortlich, ist immer der Betreiber! 
Er darf nur mit Anlagen und Maschinen produzieren, die den gültigen Vorschriften entsprechen.
Wenn er eine Anlage kauft wie in diesem Fall, kann er davon ausgehen, dass die Anlage nach den gültigen Vorschriften errichtet wurde (CE- Konformitätserkärung).
Wenn der Betreiber eine Schutzeinrichtung überbrückt, ist er voll haftbar.
Wenn er sagt "Gebs überbrück mal" ist Gebs haftbar. Wenn ich als Fachmann an eine Anlage komme, die sicherheitstechnische Mängel aufweist, bin ich in der Pflicht den Betreiber darauf aufmerksam zu machen und über die Risiken aufzuklären (in diesem Fall gilt auf alle Fälle "schwarz ist die Schrift").
Ich arbeite in einer Werkinstandhaltung und habe leider fast täglich mit diesem Problem zu kämpfen. Ich habe auch schon Anlagen wegen elektrotechnischer Mängel ausser Betrieb gesetzt. 
Zum Glück funktioniert der Kontakt zu unserem Sicherheitsbeauftragten ganz gut.

Gruß Fritz


----------

